# Southeastern Winter Mini-rally



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

QUOTE(oshields @ Jan 23 2006, 09:09 PM)

We're talking about a trip the weekend of March 17th. Lamar and Nick mentioned Red Top Mt. Lamar, I called Whispering Pines. They have sites available March 17th on the creek. Not sure how many. It's about 45-60 minutes from our house. Let us know what you want to do.
-------------------------------
We made reservations today for Whispering Pines Campground, March 17-19. I think Lamar and Carmen plan to go. Donna and Roy hope you can make it as well. The more the merrier!! 
-------------------------------
We made reservations today for Whispering Pines Campground, March 17-19. We're in site 12. Hope others can join in!!!

=================

Anyone else game for camping March 17th at Whispering Pines? http://www.whisperingpinescampground.com/index.html

I think they put us in site 13.

C-









p.s. Be careful to call the folks on the link above. We pulled out our Trailer Life directory and there's more than one Whispering Pines in GA (the other near Savannah?).


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I just called Whispering Pines, and we now have Site #10 reserved for March 17th-19th. Hope the weather cooperates that weekend.

Bob


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy thats a long haul for you, hey Bob?

Still discussing the trip with the family.









Kevin


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Boy thats a long haul for you, hey Bob?
> 
> Still discussing the trip with the family.
> 
> ...


If I can go camping, and not have to drive on 285 to get there, that is like icing on the cake!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Thought I would bring this back to the front again. Any more takers? Come and join us. It may be a little chilly in March, and we will freeze our buns off, but that campfire will sure feel good!


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

I think we're in, will probably reserve soon
Donna


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm going to stop by this campground this weekend.
i will post what i think next monday...

lamar


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> I'm going to stop by this campground this weekend.
> i will post what i think next monday...
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]78731[/snapback]​


I went ahead and went out on a limb and made a reservation sight-unseen.
I understand the sites are unpaved, so we will probably need plenty of boards or leveling linx. They are full hook-up -- water/elec/sewer -- but no cable TV. The creek side sites are really close. So close, if it comes a hard rain, we might need pontoons for our Outbacks.

Bob


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

We are ready to go, BUT I just emailed re: dog!
Bianca really wants to to get out of the house so she asked to go.
Has anyone checked on pets at Whispering Pines?

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi dave, i will talk with them on sundayabout that...
i will try and take a few pictures too.
lamar..


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hi dave, i will talk with them on sundayabout that...
> i will try and take a few pictures too.
> lamar..
> [snapback]79638[/snapback]​


I think the Whispering Pines area is snowed in this morning!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> All,
> 
> We are ready to go, BUT I just emailed re: dog!
> Bianca really wants to to get out of the house so she asked to go.
> ...


I went ahead and called Whispering Pines this morning to get an answer on the pet question. It impacts us as well as my daughter, just this week, acquired a new little Dachshund puppy (Weinie dog for those in Rio Linda). They told me pets are welcome, as long as they are on a leash and you clean up after them








I might also mention, and probably need to post on the Southeastern Spring Rally thread; Logan's Landing is pet friendly, BUT their insurance people have placed certain requirments on them. To bring a dog (and probably cats also), you will have to bring the shot record to prove they are up-to-date. Also, they will have to make a determination if the animal is vicious or not. How they do that, I have no idea. If the animal is vicious, it is not allowed. And all campers with dogs will be required to post a "Beware of Dog" sign at their campsite. The signs will be available at the office upon check-in. I kid you not; these are the rules. And again, these are requirements from their insurance carrier....not arbitrary rules they just made up.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

[snapback]79638[/snapback]​[/quote]
I think the Whispering Pines area is snowed in this morning!








[snapback]79643[/snapback]​[/quote]

Snow! What's that?

A weinie dog = awwww.

C-


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> [snapback]79638[/snapback]​


I think the Whispering Pines area is snowed in this morning!








[snapback]79643[/snapback]​[/quote]

Snow! What's that?

A weinie dog = awwww.

C-








[snapback]79688[/snapback]​[/quote]
You know snow...that "Freezy Skid Stuff"....usually comes only in white, sometimes yellow, but you don't want to eat that kind. The folks up north are pretty adept at shovelling it.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Our newest member of the family....


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

very cute....
i can see you will be the first at logans with the beware dog sign...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> very cute....
> i can see you will be the first at logans with the beware dog sign...
> 
> 
> ...


He does look like a terribly vicious "Pit-wienie", doesn't he?!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi guys,

We went thru' Whispering Pines today on the way home from the parents in NC. Well, the least we can say was that it was a snow blizzard and it was quite amazing - they got about 4". The campground is pretty small on a creek with mtn laurels up the side of the hill - the branch was nice. With snow on the ground, it was kinda hard to tell much. It was quaint and maybe a little bit older. It had kinda of a feel that you'd be camping on someone's property (i.e., homefront) due to a little road thru the CG winding around to maybe a house? Sorry, we didn't get any pictures.

Maybe I shouldn't even mention this at this time ... but we might want to consider going to Vogel instead. We'll have to call about the cancellation policy first tho' ... and we all agree.

C-


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We went thru' Whispering Pines today on the way home from the parents in NC. Well, the least we can say was that it was a snow blizzard and it was quite amazing - they got about 4". The campground is pretty small on a creek with mtn laurels up the side of the hill - the branch was nice. With snow on the ground, it was kinda hard to tell much. It was quaint and maybe a little bit older. It had kinda of a feel that you'd be camping on someone's property (i.e., homefront) due to a little road thru the CG winding around to maybe a house? Sorry, we didn't get any pictures.
> 
> ...


Hey, as long as they have full hookups, and room to park my Outback, I'll give them a try. If we don't like it, we know not to go back. If we were staying a week, it might be different. So my vote is: let's just keep it as planned. If I have a free weekend between now and then, I might make a recon run up there myself.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

im with you bob. its and ok place.
just not much to do that we saw. the liite creek looked nice.
and just maybe they may have some hiking trails.
not sure what was just over the bridge. too much snow for me to drive around in.
heck as long as we have good food and a nice big fire ill be happy.

lamar..


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't think I will be able to be at this weekend but I do know the area. You are really close to the "Aska Adventure Area", a state maintained series of hiking and mountain bike trails. You are also pretty close to the Rich Mountain Wilderness and the Appalachain Trail. I have hiked and camped in all of those areas and can recommend them highly.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone else game for camping March 17th at Whispering Pines? http://www.whisperingpinescampground.com/index.html

I think they put us in site 13.

C-









p.s. Be careful to call the folks on the link above. We pulled out our Trailer Life directory and there's more than one Whispering Pines in GA (the other near Savannah?).
[snapback]76713[/snapback]​[/quote]

HI!
Sounds like a good time! If my camper gets all the repairs done, and they still have sites available, I may come, too. Will be me and my 11 yr. old son. He has relatives, in Canton, from my second marriage. His dad's deceased, but we still stay in contact with the family! action 
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi darlene, action 
would love for you to join us. our son will be 11 in june. he would love another guy to hang out with..
hope you get the camper back in time.
have you checked out our rally in may at logans landing?
i think we have 14 familys so far. your son would love it.
we have about 20 kids so far too.
if you need more info let me know.

lamar..


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I had already PM'ed campingnut about this question, but now that I have an answer, I will share with everyone. Firewood is available at the campground for $3.50 a bundle. I don't know how big a "bundle" is....I would assume "standard size". Hope they have plenty, so we don't


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

OK, we have reservations now, Site 9.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

We're camping this weekend 2/17 at McKinney on Lake Allatoona, site 136 with 2 other families. Anyone want to join also?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks donna for the invite.

this weekend is a honey do......... weekend.








have a great time..

lamar


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> We're camping this weekend 2/17 at McKinney on Lake Allatoona, site 136 with 2 other families.Â Anyone want to join also?
> [snapback]81498[/snapback]​


Unfortunately, our Outback is at Campingtime RV getting it's annual service (brakes, bearings, etc.), and also they will hopefully find and fix an annoying water leak everytime it rains. But thanks for the invite.
Once Victoria campground opens, we will try to get over there often and camp during the week. We can camp at Victoria, and I can still commute to my job in Alpharetta. I can't say it is a particularly easy drive, but driving from Canton isn't a piece of cake either.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> We're camping this weekend 2/17 at McKinney on Lake Allatoona, site 136 with 2 other families. Anyone want to join also?
> [snapback]81498[/snapback]​


We were there this past weekend in site 130....went through 30# of LP. Only two of us in our loop (same loop you are staying in). The other camper is an extended stay for the month of February. There are deer EVERYWHERE out there right now......Have a great time!


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> mom30075 said:
> 
> 
> > We're camping this weekend 2/17 at McKinney on Lake Allatoona, site 136 with 2 other families.Â Anyone want to join also?
> ...


Bob, mines there also, but it's ready to pick up Thursday. If you don't mind let me know how much for the annual repack bearing service is.
Also, we love Victoria, it's my favorite and closest to us
Donna


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

We're gonna have to try out Victoria...I have heard nothing but good things about it. Is it true their season is only April to early October?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

they only have 35 camp sites.
the web site let me pull reservations for a full year.
lamar..


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > mom30075 said:
> ...


The price that was quoted to me was like $56 per wheel for complete service...bearings and brakes. So that would be $224 for all 4. At that price, it is awful tempting to get a good floor jack, grease gun, etc., etc., and do it myself. But, unfortunately, I'm getting old and lazy! (Not to mention, too fat to be crawling around under the Outback)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> We're gonna have to try out Victoria...I have heard nothing but good things about it. Is it true their season is only April to early October?
> [snapback]81638[/snapback]​


Their season this year is March 31st to October 15th. They only have 74 sites, of which maybe 40 or so are reservable. We always just go over in the middle of the week and grab a choice, lakeside, non-reservable. FYI the one in the signature picture is #25, our favorite.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> > We're gonna have to try out Victoria...I have heard nothing but good things about it. Is it true their season is only April to early October?
> ...


So, for the most part ( if I'm reading it right) it's a first come first get campground? You can't even reserve those spots (21,22, 25 for example) through the campground office vs reserveamerica?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > zoomzoom8 said:
> ...


I just checked at ReserveAmerica, and it looks like it was last year....
74 sites, with 40 or so reserveable.

Bob


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Back on Topic,

Dogs OK, so we are OK.
We are in site 8 at Whispering Pines March 17-19.

Looking forward to the campout, will bring wood instead of the generator!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Refreshing post for any interest.

C-


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I just got the message from Mrs. Reverie...

I will be participating in the neighborhood yard sale on that Saturday

and I WILL like it

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well nick , sorry about that..

i will be camping, eatting way too much
and having a few cold one's...

AND I WILL LIKE IT...








well be thinking about you..
LAMAR


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I just got the message from Mrs. Reverie...
> 
> I will be participating in the neighborhood yard sale on that Saturday
> 
> ...


Maybe you could talk your DW into a yard sale at the campground







You might look like the Beverly Hillbillies pulling in







, but a few tables and a cold beer with a comfortable chair would take care of the problem.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Just returned from our recon mission to...









Here is a picture of Sites 8, 9, 10 (We are parked in front of 10)









Here is Sites 12, 14 (There is no Site 13...I think)









There was some kind of truck parked in Site 11, so couldn't get a good picture.

Bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I forgot to mention on the previous post. Make sure you bring plenty of sewer hose as the hook-ups are at the rear of the sites. See the attached picture of Sites 9 and 10. 
(The upside-down trash cans cover the water and electric hook-ups)










Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Bob:

What did you think of the CG overall? When we went thru' there it was covered with snow. Did you get to explore across the little bridge. Are there any trails - other?

Carmen


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks, bob. that place looks better than it did when i saw it.
it have 4" of snow then. and was very hard to see each site.
i can see my outback hanging over the creek now.

did you happen to see or ask about any hiking at the campground?
cant wait to meet you guys in two weeks.

lamar


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> thanks, bob. that place looks better than it did when i saw it.
> it have 4" of snow then. and was very hard to see each site.
> i can see my outback hanging over the creek now.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't inquire about hiking, etc., sorry. I did speak with the owner while I was there, though. If you call them, I'm sure he will give you info on hiking trails.
As for my overall impression, it is not the sort of place I would spend a week at, but it should do nicely for a little weekend get-together. It seemed a little crowded and cluttered, but the area around there is scenic.
BTW they do sell firewood at the office/store, along with a few other supplies.

Bob


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

Looking at the DeLorme Map, it seems that up 400 for us, then possibly Dawsonville, Ellijay to Blue Ridge would be a easier pull for us than up 19 to Blairsville. The last part up to Vogel is a little slow and steep. What do you think?
Has anyone been up SR2 from Ellijay to Blue Ridge?

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> All,
> 
> Looking at the DeLorme Map, it seems that up 400 for us, then possibly Dawsonville, Ellijay to Blue Ridge would be a easier pull for us than up 19 to Blairsville. The last part up to Vogel is a little slow and steep. What do you think?
> Has anyone been up SR2 from Ellijay to Blue Ridge?
> ...


SR2 from Ellijay to Blue Ridge I guess is also US76, SR5, SR515. It is 4 lane all the way, but not limited access. Not to bad a road for towing as there are no serious hills and relatively straight.
For us here in Canton, it will be a fairly easy trip. Take 575 (_THE_ 575 for those in SoCal) north until it becomes SR5/515, and stay with that to Blue Ridge.
It is pretty easy to find; once you are east of Blue Ridge, start watching the mile markers. It is just past 13, and there will be a sign at the road for the campground. The road in there is pretty narrow, with a hairpin turn at the bottom, so take it slow and easy.
Hope to see you there!









Bob


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Bob,

Thanks for the reply,

We will go that way from Alpharetta, but will skip THE 575!
Will see you there, but will be late Friday evening when we arrive.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Here is the latest long range forecast for Blue Ridge, GA for the rally weekend:

Fri - Mar 17 - AM Clouds / PM Sun 57Â°/38Â° 20 % 
Sat - Mar 18 - Mostly Cloudy 62Â°/39Â° 0 % 
Sun - Mar 19 - Cloudy 61Â°/44Â° 10 %

Looks like it will be a little cool and cloudy, but at least no mention of rain.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i will try and get to the campground by 8pm.
thats all due to friday night traffic in atlanta...








lamar


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> i will try and get to the campground by 8pm.
> thats all due to friday night traffic in atlanta...
> 
> 
> ...


I am hoping to be there by 7pm, or even earlier depending on what time I can sneak out....uh....I mean leave work. Fortunately for me, traffic won't be an issue.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

What would that be like? no traffic jam. Lamar and I were talking about trying to come a little earlier on Friday to avoid traffic.

Should we talk about eating? What to eat on Sat? Eat together? The usual burgers and dogs?

Carmen


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> What would that be like? no traffic jam. Lamar and I were talking about trying to come a little earlier on Friday to avoid traffic.
> 
> Should we talk about eating? What to eat on Sat? Eat together? The usual burgers and dogs?
> 
> ...


Given how cool it is supposed to be next weekend, I made a pot of some good ol' homemade Habanero Chili -- extra hot. I can bring enough to share, so maybe Saturday we can have a little pot luck get-together. Not that I would suggest we actually organize such an event...just everybody pool together what we have.

Bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Latest forecast for Blue Ridge:

Fri
Mar 17 Partly Cloudy 
59Â°/32Â° 20%

Sat
Mar 18 Partly Cloudy 
57Â°/33Â° 20%

Sun
Mar 19 Partly Cloudy 
50Â°/34Â° 20%










Hope everyone is bringing an electric space heater or has checked out their furnace and made sure it is 100%.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Let's cross our fingers that the wind isn't blowing like today and we should be fine during the day. We'll bring a bunch of firewood too. If that doesn't keep up warm we'll be bringing some "green" margaritas for St Pat's day, of course -and- the hot apple cider. Not together tho.









Is everyone still on for this weekend? Donna-mom30075? Oshields? Dave? You guys still out there? Who else am I missing?









Carmen


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

Hi,
We hope to arrive between 1:00-4:00. Depends on how fast we move on Friday. 
It takes us forever to pack up and get going. Open to suggestions for improvement. We'll bring the usual food.
Take care,
Kim


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

We're still on for Friday, might be late as Brian has a birthday party Friday-

Alpharetta Dave
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, we're in
Roy and Matt may come up early on Friday and the rest of us later, so NAthan can go to Baseball practice from 5-6p
Bringing crock pot MAc & Cheese and something else if we do potluck
Donna


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

How far from Cincinnat area to this campground?? Might think about joining ya.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Per the ol' Mapquest, it looks to be around 380mi. Link to the CG site:

http://www.whisperingpinescampground.com/directions.html

Hope that helps. Anyone else?



kywoman said:


> How far from Cincinnat area to this campground?? Might think about joining ya.
> [snapback]91114[/snapback]​


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Today's forecast for this weekend at Blue Ridge:

Fri
Mar 17 Mostly sunny 
60Â°/34Â° 0%

Sat
Mar 18 Partly Cloudy 
60Â°/35Â° 10%

Sun
Mar 19 Partly Cloudy 
60Â°/38Â° 20%

Looks like it is shaping up weather-wise for a great weekend.








Hope that rain they are calling for in the Atlanta area and points south on Sunday holds off until evening.

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Was hoping to get to join you all this weekend, but seems my camper's still in the shop!!







HOWEVER, I do have reservations for Topsail 6/12-17 and Logan's Landing 5/4 or 5 -8!! Looking forward to seeing everyone. Don't freeze your buns off this weekend!!







It gets cold in "them there hills"!!!








Darlene action


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I guess it must be time to put out a "last call" for the rally.
See y'all there tonight!









Bob

P.S. I'm trying to get in as many posts as I can today, so I will get 3 square thingies! (at least I think 250 is the trip-point)


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We will be there around 10 PM, save site 8 for us!
Bringing GPS may try to figure out how to use it.
Also wood, hammock, bikes and beer!

DW may drive into Blairsville or Blue Ridge for food on Sat.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

So how was the "the Southeastern Winter Freeze-your-buns-off Mini-Rally".









Tell us all about it. Anxious to hear some stories. Hope the weather was good camping weather, and I wish I were there. Our first voyage will be March 31st to "Drummer Boy camping resort" in Gettysburg, PA.

Jim

W4DRR, Congrats on the 3 little square thingys and 250+ posts.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

happycamper said:


> So how was the "the Southeastern Winter Freeze-your-buns-off Mini-Rally".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all had a great time!







There were 4 Outbacks and 1 "Brand X". Weather on Saturday was bright and sunny, with temp around 60. Once the sun went down, the temp dropped fast, but no problem....plenty of firewood and a nice big fire. We all pooled together what we brought and had an excellent potluck. By early morning, it was in the 30's, but everyone was armed with electric space heaters, and/or, their propane furnace, so no hypothermia to report.









Bob


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We had a blast. For a minute there, I thought we might've been entering a hillbilly zone for the weekend but it ended up really nice being right on the creek. There are definitely some good cooks in this group. We had a great dinner Saturday nite and a Great fire.

I'm sure if two of us could've kept our electricity on Friday nite, it might have been a tad more comfortable but our great SOB (Some Other Brand) Tommy the electrician to the rescue. We had kicked a breaker some how. I think we couldn't have any further rallies w/o the O'Shields. And, special thanks to Linda for the kid's candy egg hunt.

See you soon.

Carmen


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> We all had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good camping weather! Glad you had a great time. Thanks for the update.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> We had a blast. For a minute there, I thought we might've been entering a hillbilly zone for the weekend but it ended up really nice being right on the creek. There are definitely some good cooks in this group. We had a great dinner Saturday nite and a Great fire.
> 
> I'm sure if two of us could've kept our electricity on Friday nite, it might have been a tad more comfortable but our great SOB (Some Other Brand) Tommy the electrician to the rescue. We had kicked a breaker some how. I think we couldn't have any further rallies w/o the O'Shields. And, special thanks to Linda for the kid's candy egg hunt.
> 
> ...


When you first enter the campground, you can almost hear "Dueling Banjos" playing in the background.








But we did have a great time!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> We had a blast. For a minute there, I thought we might've been entering a hillbilly zone for the weekend but it ended up really nice being right on the creek. There are definitely some good cooks in this group. We had a great dinner Saturday nite and a Great fire.
> 
> I'm sure if two of us could've kept our electricity on Friday nite, it might have been a tad more comfortable but our great SOB (Some Other Brand) Tommy the electrician to the rescue. We had kicked a breaker some how. I think we couldn't have any further rallies w/o the O'Shields. And, special thanks to Linda for the kid's candy egg hunt.
> 
> ...


Carmen
Guess what! I'm a Hillbilly. I'm from the mountains of North Georgia. No, Deliverence wasn't considered a training film or a family movie. I don't play banjo either. I have lived in a mobile home before. Now I just vacation in one.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with being from the hills. I feel like I'm quite a country girl myself ... and my mom is from them thar' hills. (Actually, there are some really quality folks from the mtns. I mean that would be us, right? Big hearts, intelligent, good) But when we entered the CG, there were a couple of permanent less than desirable trailers parked. One looked like it may have had siding like a house! This here was similiar to the backwoods hillbilly.







It's not where you live or what you live in, it's how you live.

Carmen
Guess what! I'm a Hillbilly. I'm from the mountains of North Georgia. No, Deliverence wasn't considered a training film or a family movie. I don't play banjo either. I have lived in a mobile home before. Now I just vacation in one.

Reverie
[snapback]93177[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Don't get me wrong. There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with being from the hills. I feel like I'm quite a country girl myself ... and my mom is from them thar' hills. (Actually, there are some really quality folks from the mtns. I mean that would be us, right? Big hearts, intelligent, good) But when we entered the CG, there were a couple of permanent less than desirable trailers parked. One looked like it may have had siding like a house! This here was similiar to the backwoods hillbilly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[snapback]93211[/snapback]​[/quote]

I seem to remember considerable conversation about taking a picture of that one really run-down trailer across the road (the one that looked like someone tried to put a roof and siding on it) and doing a cut-and-paste of an Outback logo.









Bob


----------

